# Hydrogen peroxide treatment for algae



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

G'mornin

I have what I think is a diatom outbreak in my 24 gal tank.
The substrate is mineralized soil with black moonsand on top. Plants are one large hornwort, three swords,5 crypts, and one Aponogeton undulatus. Two angels and one ABN (1 1/4").
The plants have a lot of brown algae. I've been rubbing it off with my fingers but I'd like to get rid of it. 
If I dose with 20 ml H202 would I have to change the water in an hour or so? Or could I wait until the bloom is dead?

Thank you
Charles


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I wouldnt worry to much about it. This happens on a lot of new setups. Otto catfish will eat it. Once the tank settles in the algae will go away as well. Just clean up as much as you can, do water changes add a few ottos and you should be good to go!


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Hydrogen peroxide is not the most effective or safest way to treat algae. Get yourself some ottos and you will never see diatoms again.


----------



## IbnOzn (Mar 16, 2007)

When I tried a peroxide treatment it hit my plants hard. Lost all my crypts and even my anubias didn't take it well. Had much better results with Excel.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

How heavy did you dose it? I have done about 1ml per 10 gallon, killed the algae and plants were fine


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I wouldnt think H2O2 would do much if anything to diatoms (brown algae) as they are basically silica on the outside.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I dose .5 to 2 ml/gallon 3% H2O2. It works well and can be repeated every 6-12 hours since it dissipates very quickly. It is of course, harsher on -some- plants than glutaraldehyde, and will nuke any shrimp you have.


----------

